# Pet stories



## ILuvCowparsely (4 November 2015)

Thought I would make a thread where people can add any News articles pet stories to share, here is one I found today

ahhhhhhhh

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...sing_n_8470586.html?1446636301&ncid=webmail11


----------



## epeters91 (5 November 2015)

awww that made me well up a little! Such a happy ending


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 November 2015)

Lucky little puppy

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/labrador-puppy-rescued-by-sailors_563a1bbde4b0b24aee483138


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 November 2015)

so loyal so sad

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...riend_n_8519668.html?1447154817&ncid=webmail3


----------

